# Dragging right foot when walking



## HoneyBee1508

Hi all, I'm new to this section and was hoping some of you may be able to offer some advice / reassurance.

My little girl has recently turned 1 and has been crawling since about 11 months. My worry is she is starting to pull herself up on furniture and make some attempts to cruise and walk with help but she is mostly always on her tiptoes and she takes a step with her left foot, then seems to drag her other foot along next, usually at a 90 degree angle from her body.

She was breech and at her 6 week scan on her hips they said it was 'abnormal' and I had to return at 12 weeks and they said it had corrected itself. I am really worried that they missed something and its starting to show itself now. I have got a referral from my GP but its looking like it'll be mid September before they can even see her! I don't think I can wait that long and I'm considering going private.

I guess what I'm looking for is someone who has experienced something similar and what happened.

Thanks x


----------



## flutterbaby

HoneyBee1508 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this section and was hoping some of you may be able to offer some advice / reassurance.
> 
> My little girl has recently turned 1 and has been crawling since about 11 months. My worry is she is starting to pull herself up on furniture and make some attempts to cruise and walk with help but she is mostly always on her tiptoes and she takes a step with her left foot, then seems to drag her other foot along next, usually at a 90 degree angle from her body.
> 
> She was breech and at her 6 week scan on her hips they said it was 'abnormal' and I had to return at 12 weeks and they said it had corrected itself. I am really worried that they missed something and its starting to show itself now. I have got a referral from my GP but its looking like it'll be mid September before they can even see her! I don't think I can wait that long and I'm considering going private.
> 
> I guess what I'm looking for is someone who has experienced something similar and what happened.
> 
> Thanks x

my son is 5 now and always walked on his tip toes he has poor motor skills when walking clumsy and falling into things he has a condition called developmental coordination disorder it is a very mild form of dyspraxia you can have it motor (movement) of oral poor speech etc i don't know if this might be an something to look into but thought i'd let you know your not alone :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee1508

Thanks for you reply - I'll read up on it x


----------



## laura_jayne

Hey hun

Abigail has this exact same problem! People had mentioned it to me but i never really took much notice until i got her some new shoes, within a week, the right shoe was ruined and the left was perfectly fine!

I took her to GP and she got refered for physio on it. We have had 2 appointments so far and they cant notice any significant problems with foot structure etc but think that the muscles may be a bit weak. Advice is to take her swimming and massage her foot to strengthen the muscles. We have next appointment in October. 

Worth noting tho that Abigail was an early walker, so when i took her to GP she had been walking about 6 months. As your LO has been walking about a month, it might be an early problem that will correct itself?


----------



## HoneyBee1508

Hi, she's not actually walking yet, she's still very unsteady and needs me to hold both her hands. She's just pulling herself up on the sofa and trying to take little steps along it. I might be a bit premature with the worrying but I've read the earlier it's spotted the better x


----------



## Gingerspice

I'd speak to a dr or HV as they might be able to get physio or specialist in to correct it before it becomes a habit/norm.


----------



## HoneyBee1508

I took her to the docs 2 weeks ago and she has been referred to a paediatrician but still not had an appointment through. I rang the hospital and apparently the consultant is on holiday and the next available appointments are mid September! I don't know if I'm being unreasonalbe but I don't think I can wait that long...do you think I'm wrong to be unhappy about this? x


----------



## laura_jayne

HoneyBee1508 said:


> I took her to the docs 2 weeks ago and she has been referred to a paediatrician but still not had an appointment through. I rang the hospital and apparently the consultant is on holiday and the next available appointments are mid September! I don't know if I'm being unreasonalbe but I don't think I can wait that long...do you think I'm wrong to be unhappy about this? x

I think the next step is to go back to GP and get him/her to write a letter saying that you cant wait that long for an appointment. The consultant will then read the letter and decide whether he thinks its urgent and whether he can expidite the appointment. If they decide it can wait and its not at all urgent then your appointment will not be brought foward. Thats the procedure as far as the hospital is concerned anyways (i used to be a PA for a urology consultant). Ringing the hospital is no good as they will only expidite if they have a GP letter explaining why the appointment needs to be sooner.



HoneyBee1508 said:


> Hi, she's not actually walking yet, she's still very unsteady and needs me to hold both her hands. She's just pulling herself up on the sofa and trying to take little steps along it. I might be a bit premature with the worrying but I've read the earlier it's spotted the better x

This may be why they dont think its urgent at this point as she may self correct when she is an established walker. I would get some cruisers from clarkes that are boot-style, i.e high at the back to support the ankle joint (recommended by the physios for Abigails shoes)


----------



## HoneyBee1508

Thanks so much for your advice laura_jayne - I was looking at some boot style shoes in the hope that it may correct it - you just worry that whatever you do might make things worse!


----------



## laura_jayne

HoneyBee1508 said:


> Thanks so much for your advice laura_jayne - I was looking at some boot style shoes in the hope that it may correct it - you just worry that whatever you do might make things worse!

She probably just needs that little bit extra support to keep her foot in the right position! Hope you get your appointment soon xx


----------

